# Do you share partners debt on marriage?



## Daisy Jones (18 Jan 2016)

We are considering marriage.  Will my partners substantial debt to a bank become my debt too if we marry?  Will it affect my credit rating, which is good, or possible application for a mortgage?


----------



## 44brendan (18 Jan 2016)

No! However it will definitely limit your ability to apply for a joint mortgage.


----------



## Leper (19 Jan 2016)

. . . just trying to get my leprous mind around this . . . you'd be walking up the aisle in a sound financial state and when you come back down you're a financial liability.  Not only would I not walk up the aisle, I'd keep away from the church.


----------



## PGF2016 (19 Jan 2016)

Daisy Jones said:


> We are considering marriage.  Will my partners substantial debt to a bank become my debt too if we marry?  Will it affect my credit rating, which is good, or possible application for a mortgage?


Money problems are the number 1 cause of divorce.


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2016)

PGF2016 said:


> Money problems are the number 1 cause of divorce.


No, fights about money problems are the number 1 cause of divorce.


----------



## Bronte (19 Jan 2016)

Leper said:


> . . . just trying to get my leprous mind around this . . . you'd be walking up the aisle in a sound financial state and when you come back down you're a financial liability.  Not only would I not walk up the aisle, I'd keep away from the church.



I think this is something to be looked at.  And probably it's preferable to buy a house in one name now before marriage so that there is never any question of the creditors getting their hands on any part of it.  That owner shoudl always pay the mortage and the other person should pay the utility and grocery bills.  And keep the bank accounts separate.  This is the price the bankrupt person has to pay for the situation they find themselves in.

Daisy you really ought to post up a lot more information if you want proper advice.


----------



## Daisy Jones (19 Jan 2016)

Thank you all for your contributions.  We would like to start a family and buy a home.  I would prefer to be married.  I suppose my main question is if we marry and I apply for a mortgage in my name only will my partners bad debt blight my application?  I work full time, €36,000 per year.  I have saved €20,000, I have no debts.  My monthly outgoings are rent, health insurance, regular bills.  I do not drink or socialise much and have paid for my car. I pay for my car tax and insurance for the year every January.


----------



## 44brendan (19 Jan 2016)

Daisy Jones said:


> I apply for a mortgage in my name only will my partners bad debt blight my application


Won't blight your application. However if you intend buying on the basis of your own income you will be better off doing this while you are single. At your level of income you would only be eligible for a very low level of mortgage (126,000).


----------



## terrysgirl33 (19 Jan 2016)

Will you be able to support yourself and a family on what you are earning?  If your partner has substantial debts, has he a plan to re-pay them?  Is he earning enough to re-pay them?


----------



## Leper (19 Jan 2016)

I am just thinking.  When we got married we hadn't a bob.  We owed quite a bit too.  It took a while, but we cleared our debts.  You know happy marriages are not all about money; afterall money is just money and there are far more important things than money e.g. good health etc

Daisy (being the ol' romantic that I am) Go for it!


----------



## Monbretia (19 Jan 2016)

Once you are married any mortgage application will have to be in joint names for a family home, his credit rating and existing debt will come into it then.


----------



## Daisy Jones (20 Jan 2016)

Thank you again for all your help and advice.  Leper you are a romantic and thank you for the positive advice but as 44brendan has pointed out I will be eligible for a very small mortgage on my own and that combined with Monbretia's advice means that marriage would ruin any hope of us getting a mortgage at all.  That's life.  Thanks again everyone.


----------

